# General Altimax Arctic



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 18, 2009)

anyone have any experience with these...looking at possibly putting them on our 2008 Volvo XC70 AWD

$100.00/tire  plus tax....

will use for this winter, then put the origs back on in April as lease is up in May...then i can keep or sell the tires


----------



## Puck it (Dec 18, 2009)

Did you check the reviews on Tirerack?  They are really good to look at and the rating will let you know how people liked them.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 18, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> anyone have any experience with these...looking at possibly putting them on our 2008 Volvo XC70 AWD
> 
> $100.00/tire  plus tax....
> 
> will use for this winter, then put the origs back on in April as lease is up in May...then i can keep or sell the tires



Funny that's exactly what I'm getting. Good reviews. That price seems a little high and I think we're running a similar size (225/60r16). $80 on TireRack, but i found a local guy who will get them for me and install for $400. I was going to get a wheel set, but decided to spread the spending out a little and will buy extra wheels next fall.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 18, 2009)

TireRack is always the GO TO.....just looking for some other real world experiences


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 18, 2009)

hows my price high when we are both at $400 installed?


----------



## mondeo (Dec 18, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> hows my price high when we are both at $400 installed?


I'm assuming he was assuming $100/tire before installation.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 18, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> hows my price high when we are both at $400 installed?





mondeo said:


> I'm assuming he was assuming $100/tire before installation.



That was my thinking.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 18, 2009)

$100/ea installed, balanced etc....


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 18, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> $100/ea installed, balanced etc....



Sorry didn't get that from the original post.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 18, 2009)

no worries....its Friday...pilot error on my side


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 18, 2009)

its between these and the  blizzaks....both get great ratings and reviews


----------



## Puck it (Dec 18, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> TireRack is always the GO TO.....just looking for some other real world experiences


 

Read the reviews on Tirerack.  They are from real people.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 18, 2009)

guess i left myself open to that one!!! 

Real Northeast AZ'er reviews!


----------



## Terry (Dec 19, 2009)

I have them on my honda accord. Really impressed with them. We had a wet heavy storm of 10 inches last week and my wife just drove right in the driveway plowing snow with the frt bumper and never spun a tire. I work at a garage and we have sold a lot of these. Everyone that bought them seem to be very happy.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks, getting them installed tomorrow.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 21, 2009)

Mine are going on Wednesday.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 23, 2009)

got em installed last night, driving on back roads, the tire seemed to grip great on dry roads, quiet....cant wait for snow!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 23, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> got em installed last night, driving on back roads, the tire seemed to grip great on dry roads, quiet....cant wait for snow!



Well this turned into a mini-disaster for me today. There was obviously some kind of miscommunication with the mechanic (friend of a friend, who I thought could become a good local mechanic for me) and he put the wrong tires on. Some kind of Cooper Arctic Claw. So I told him they were the wrong one's and he tried to convince me they were still a good snow tire. I insisted, as I spent a fair amount of time researching what I wanted and didn't know anything about these other tires (which I looked into later and there isn't much info and what there was wasn't great). I had to go and although he was kind of pissed seemed like he was going to fix it. I called him later to get an idea of what his plan was. I was willing to work with him to straighten it out, but he wouldn't get back to me and doesn't seem to want to deal with it. So I've put a stop payment on my check (I gave him 1/2 as good will) and am going to Direct Tire tomorrow to have the correct tires put on. I will just drop the other ones off at his shop.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 24, 2009)

Got the right tire's now. Very happy so far. Pretty much the same ride as my all seasons on the road. Should be good in the snow provided all the reviews are correct.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 3, 2010)

Put these to the test this weekend. Very happy with them. Never broke traction unless I did it intentionally.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 4, 2010)

i was able to play with mine on 8-10" unplowed and was very happy......


----------



## puckoach (Jan 15, 2010)

These are a great tire.  Very similar to the Goodyear Triple Tread Assurance.   Triple is a little better in rain, Altimax a little better in snow.

Believe it or not, people use the Altimax on the rear of their motorcycles.  The Kawi cruiser people are very happy with them.   BTW, putting a car tire on a MC is considered going over to the "Dark Side".


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 26, 2010)

got out at 5am this morning, dumping snow, howling winds, unplowed 14", drove around local streets to test them......these tires are unreal, tried to get the XC70 AWD to slide, would do it...got back, shoveled so the wife could get to work (hospital) she called on the way to work and said...these tires are awesome, everyone around me is sliding, spinning, and i'm just going right on thru, no worries.."

$400 well spent!!


----------

